# Ben Affleck Batman model kit?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is PL or Moebius planning a Ben Affleck Batman model kit?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

BatToys said:


> Is PL or Moebius planning a Ben Affleck Batman model kit?


None have been announced. If Moebius were doing one they would say so on their Facebook page. Given how slow movie tie in kits are now, even if they were doing it, I'd say it would come out five years from now.

I would think perhaps you would see a model of the new Batmobile before a figure kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The 'Superman Vs Batman' Batmobile kit has been announced and a prototype has been on display. No mention of figure kits by Moebius, but other companies overseas will probably produce one.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Ben Affleck as Batman??

EWWWWW!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

LGFugate said:


> Ben Affleck as Batman??
> 
> EWWWWW!!!


No stranger than others who have taken the role.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

:tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about a Batman kit with interchangeable heads for all the actors from Keaton to Afflack.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Ben Affleck as Batman?? EWWWWW!!!


I'm with ya here, LG. Ben _should_ have been cast as Superman. It's not like he's never been in the suit before...


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> I'm with ya here, LG. Ben _should_ have been cast as Superman. It's not like he's never been in the suit before...



^ This is a good idea ^


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Guys, I feel your pain.

But having worked on the film, I can tell you, I think he pulled it off well.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

C. T.,

Way too many pronouns. Who he on which film pulled what off?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> C. T.,
> 
> Way too many pronouns. Who he on which film pulled what off?


I worked on Batman v. Superman.
I think he (Ben Affleck) pulled it off well.

Pronouns are my life!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> I worked on Batman v. Superman.
> I think he (Ben Affleck) pulled it off well...


Aha. I'm sure he did, just as I'm sure I'd like it better if Ben was playing in a Superman costume - the one with the pants, I mean.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I dunno, I like Cavill's take on the Big Red "S" (sorry, Coat-of-Arms). I think Ben will do well as Batman. daredevil was a dismal failure, but that wasn't Ben's fault (much of it was his now-wife's). I',m not sure about the costume that looks like it's sewn together from random bits of fabric, but I do like the grey colour(less) scheme and the big halo-less bat insignia.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't tease us, CT. What did you do on the movie? Props, miniatures or what?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am looking forward to Ben Affleck as The Dark Knight, after three movies of Christain Bale as Batman with COPD, thank God for Dolby sound.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Don't tease us, CT. What did you do on the movie? Props, miniatures or what?


I was a day-player grip on main unit and then went on to Key some of the second unit stuff.

Had a good time.
Was definitely scrutinizing the paint job on the batmobile, so that I could do an accurate paint job when any models came out.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

_"various bat vehicles"_

Hmmm - only one has been revealed that I know of...


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

So far only the Batmobile from this movie has been announced and Steve has the prototype from Moebius at the San Diego Comic Con posted on his CultTVMan Fantastic Modeling Site.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I know about the Batmobile and it's model kit, I was just wondering what other vehicles might be in the film...

I like their take on the Batmobile, be nice to see other things following that design motif.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure how long the Batmobile lasts in the movie. In one trailer it shows Supes ripping the pop top off of it and Batman standing up in the seat.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A couple of other Batmobilies did not last long in their movies- they did however turn into a Batmissile and a BatPod to continue on...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

These filmmakers do seem to have a love/hate relationship with the Batmobile. "Hey, we have an all-new Batmobile, and it looks great! The fans are going to love it! Okay, now let's destroy it!" :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There hasn't been a good-looking Batmobile since the Keaton mobile.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> There hasn't been a good-looking Batmobile since the Keaton mobile.


Agreed. I went over to CultTVman's Hobby Store to get a peek at the new Batmobile. Feh! I want scalloped fins on the back and a Bat-face on the front, is that so much to ask? These latest designs look like they belong in Legoland, not Gotham City. It's [email protected] like this that makes grumpy old men so grumpy.

_Double_ feh!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...I want scalloped fins on the back and a Bat-face on the front, is that so much to ask?...


I'm in the other camp with those who are pleased that they're moving away from the Batfins/Batface look. The fins work on the Barrismobile because they're somewhat subtle, but even on the Keatonmobile they're a little overdone and cartoonish, and by the time you get to the Kilmermobile and Clooneymobile they're just plain obnoxious and ridiculous.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Not to be crass, but I think the BVS car looks like the result of the Keaton car mating with the Tumbler, LOL. Keaton car is my favorite, and I am fond of the '66 car but this one has gotten me excited from the start, far more than the Tumbler, which EVENTUALLY grew on me. But the '89 and '66 cars looked FAR better sitting still than moving. Never particularly liked the look of the Batpod EXCEPT when it was moving with Batman aboard it, and then it was just EXHILARATING to see something that functioned so well at the center of INCREDIBLE action scenes. 
Back to the original thread topic: I spoke to Frank yesterday and he told me one of the issues with producing a kit of Batman (or Superman for that matter) is the texture detail present over virtually the entire surface of the costume. Dragon's vinyl Superman being rotocast, was able to replicate this w/o the modeler LOSING detail during the elimination of seams with filing or sanding. With styrene however, this would be a MAJOR issue. Personally, I think doing a kit of the armored Bat-suit would be WAY cool, could be engineered like the EXCELLENT Iron Man kits, to have the majority of seams following those of the original suit and those that don't falling on smooth (easily sanded) surfaces. Having said that, figures are ALWAYS a bigger risk than vehicles* but I am VERY happy to be getting this Batmobile as a kit! :wave:




*Based on sales, specifically on MOEBIUS sales and what Frank CONSISTENTLY tells me when we chat. YOUR mileage may vary, but the current discussion is Moebius and Frank is, for all intents and purposes THE company.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

We will get two doses of Affleck’s Batman next year, as he is also in “Suicide Squad” as well. I am happy to see the black/gray costume.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> We will get two doses of Affleck’s Batman next year, as he is also in “Suicide Squad” as well...


I've read that as well, but I'm guessing Batman's appearance in _Suicide Squad_ will be an extended cameo at best so as not to draw too much attention away from the main characters.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm in the other camp with those who are pleased that they're moving away from the Batfins/Batface look.


To each their own, but for me, _triple_ feh!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The whole point behind the design is to _intimidate_ in addition to providing transport/support. When that car shows up it is supposed to make the bad guys give up or flee- they know it is about to hit the fan.
I don't care if it has wings or a face on it- it just needs to look scary and mean.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

​


Zombie_61 said:


> I've read that as well, but I'm guessing Batman's appearance in _Suicide Squad_ will be an extended cameo at best so as not to draw too much attention away from the main characters.


Batman is in the trailer for Suicide Squad in a scene with Harley Quinn. You are right, he is not the focus.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

If I HAD to choose which I liked more, the BenMobile or a colonoscopy, the BenMobile would win in that instance, hands down.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Eeewwww!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

iamweasel said:


> If I HAD to choose which I liked more, the BenMobile or a colonoscopy, the BenMobile would win in that instance, hands down.


[Adam West Voice]"Quick, Robin, there's no time to lose! Hand me the Bat-colonoscope!"[/Adam West Voice]


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> [Adam West Voice]"Quick, Robin, there's no time to lose! Hand me the Bat-colonoscope!"[/Adam West Voice]



ROFL, well done!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmmm - lends a whole new dimension to the rumours about Bruce and Dick. A new 1950's animal character like Bat-hound et al could be Bat-gerbil. Of course that would be in the retro-Batman movie staring Richard Gere.


----------

